# Byrd Creek's Rock Solid Strings Evaluation



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks Mike, Semper Fi, and stay Safe!!

Jack


----------



## twistedfreak (Sep 9, 2007)

yes i must agree with you i have two sets of rock solid strings and they both are great. no break in and no peep rotation, a must when shooting serious perfect alignment every time you draw


----------



## st2212 (Dec 14, 2006)

*Rock Solid Strings*

I also was very impressed with the set of strings and cables. I put a new set on my Mathews Prestige, I made sure the ATA was right, and then I hooked a release on the center serving and let it hang overnight with all the acceseries on it and added an additional 5 lbs. I checked it the next day and it had stretched about a 1/4 inch. I twisted it up put a loop and my peep on and started shooting. The peep rotation is perfect and not either the cable or the string has stretched any after about 3 weeks of shooting. Fast delivery as well, I place an order on a Friday and I had my set on the following Wednesday. Thanks Tripp, for a great product.


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

they do make the best strings i have ever shot. very good quality and some very nice guys to deal with.


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

Why is the d-loop so close to the top of the center serving? Did you install the string upside down, or was the measurement off for center serving position? Lots of serving under that loop. 

It also looks like the burned ball on the bottom loop knot is close to or touching the strands under the serving. Tying those knots too tight will be a problem on even the best of strings.


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

The center serving is perfect. There's no need to have the center serving any higher than what it is. Lower, like it is, provides the benefit of protecting the string if it should catch on clothing.


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

18,000+ shots Tested!! Flawless Preformance


----------

